# bigger guys/girls and the medical



## FITSUMO (21 Apr 2005)

So I got the call to go in and do the CFAT, Interview and medical.  Happy about that, then I started to get worried, I am 5'10 and 240, AM I going to get burned on my medical, and should I bring my training/eating logs for the last year with me to the med, to show that I am not a couch potato and that I have lost 60 lbs and fit............(I am training for a 1/2 ironman and a ultra marathon  logging @200kms a week biking and 40-60kms a week running, plus weights and about 10 k swimming).......Do I need to panic about this????????

thanks


----------



## SigPigs (21 Apr 2005)

If you're 5'10" and fit then don't worry about it. You will probably be one of the fittest taking the test. If you're 86% body fat then yeah I'd start to worry, although you could probably still pass the pathetic entrance PT tests administered today. 
I have seen some terribly unfit people entering training systems.   
Sounds like you are in great shape so don't sweat it...literally you probably won't.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Apr 2005)

Worry more about the CFAT and interview.


----------



## SigPigs (21 Apr 2005)

I wouldn't worry about anything these days ...if you can breathe and have a pulse..you're in!!!


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Apr 2005)

thanks for the info, as for the CFAT I went to chapters and picked up the GAT battery( lots of verbal and math tests) and the barons spatial relations tests, and the wife is a math teacher..........


----------



## 043 (21 Apr 2005)

You are not quite correct. You should worry about your physical fitness level as well as everything else. You may be able to pass basic training, however, if you are not fit when you show up to your new unit, you will be punished...........by the appropriate warning method (Verbal, Written, RW, C&P) or by being passed over for tours, courses, etc.

If you can't keep up on Platoon or Troop PT, you are not much help to the Platoon or Troop.

Fact of life, sorry


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Apr 2005)

2023-  I understand what your saying, my concern was the fact that I do not look like(farmer build) I can do what I do, and I am worried about the med tech looking at me and saying I am way fat and a couch potato.  I am worried about the BMI thing, as I will never be in the weight range that is suggested, unless I lose both legs( and I need them for any trade in the CF)


----------



## 043 (21 Apr 2005)

I hear what your saying also, however, for someone to look at you and deem that you are out of shape is incorrect. Pass the PT test, stay fit and you will not a have a problem.


----------



## kincanucks (21 Apr 2005)

2023 said:
			
		

> You are not quite correct. You should worry about your physical fitness level as well as everything else. You may be able to pass basic training, however, if you are not fit when you show up to your new unit, you will be punished...........by the appropriate warning method (Verbal, Written, RW, C&P) or by being passed over for tours, courses, etc.
> 
> If you can't keep up on Platoon or Troop PT, you are not much help to the Platoon or Troop.
> 
> Fact of life, sorry



I think the important point is that if he is as physical active as he states he is then he should have no problem meeting or exceeding the entrance requirements or, in fact, maintaining or exceeding the physical requirements while in the CF.  So by reciting the riot act on someone who is not even in at this time is not quite corect.


----------



## 043 (21 Apr 2005)

Obviously, you have been tethered to your mommy for way too long because that was hardly "reading anyone the riot act".


----------



## kincanucks (21 Apr 2005)

2023 said:
			
		

> Obviously, you have been tethered to your mommy for way too long because that was hardly "reading anyone the riot act".



Yes and so?  I can't get enough of that yummy milk.   :


----------



## 043 (21 Apr 2005)

LOL That's fricking gross man!


----------



## FITSUMO (21 Apr 2005)

maybe if I stopped with that "yummy milk" I would not be 240!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pieman (21 Apr 2005)

> I going to get burned on my medical, and should I bring my training/eating logs for the last year with me to the med, to show that I am not a couch potato and that I have lost 60 lbs and fit



I suggest to bring your training log into the interview with you. They will be asking you lots of questions about your fitness and what you have been doing. If you have your log you got concrete data for them, on top of that it will show how serious you are taking the fitness aspect of the application. It would help to shed any doubts about your fitness level that they may have.


----------



## DogOfWar (21 Apr 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> maybe if I stopped with that "yummy milk" I would not be 240!!!!!!!!!!



Im 260 and fit as a fiddle. My medical went smoothly until he took my blood pressure 135/75. Now I have to through a bunch of damn tests to show Im not going to die.


----------



## FITSUMO (22 Apr 2005)

beadwindow- I also have a BP of 130/71, so I am curious about the tests you have to do....and did the med tech take more than one reading, as my BP tends to be high on the first reading and will come to normal after I am relaxed.....


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2005)

Guys

Remember that your BP is constantly changing.  It will be different before a meal, than after.  Of course it will be higher after a workout, than after resting.  That is why there are numerous tests done during the Express Test.

Also remember that Coffee and Tea (anything with Caffeine) will raise your heart rate, so don't have any for 24 hours prior to the test.


----------



## DrSize (22 Apr 2005)

The step test is not meant for someone with a high bodyweight.  I failed the first time even though I could run 5 miles and complete the 2.4km run in less time than it said was required.  I weighed 290lbs but am 6'3 and my bodyfat was relatively low.  I had to lose about 30lbs to pass the step test.  I passed it at a bodyweight of 260lbs.  I'll be at BOTC this fall, I am not saying I am the hugest but I will be about 285lbs with a low bodyfat %.  Basically what I am saying is the steptest is not an accurate way to measure ones fitness level since a large emphasis is placed on bodyweight.


----------



## DogOfWar (23 Apr 2005)

FITSUMO said:
			
		

> beadwindow- I also have a BP of 130/71, so I am curious about the tests you have to do....and did the med tech take more than one reading, as my BP tends to be high on the first reading and will come to normal after I am relaxed.....



130 is the line for systolic. So if you had that during your physical you are good to go. I have to get my Doctor to fil;l out some forms about why Im "hypertensive" but he wont because he thinks Im on steroids so he is fighting me every step of the way. I need a new doc. But his names are already on my forms


----------



## TCBF (23 Apr 2005)

"Basically what I am saying is the steptest is not an accurate way to measure ones fitness level since a large emphasis is placed on bodyweight."

I thought the emphasis of the steptest was on heart rate.  What does that have to do with size?  Nothing.  If they think your heart might explode climbing Coyote Hill at Camp Wainwright, they don't care how much you weigh, they won't hire you.

Remember that big officer cadet who expired in St. Jean/Farnam on a march?  Any idea how much the publicity, court cases and general nausea and administration cost the CF?  We prob could have bought a C-17 when it was all over.  Not to mention the hidden costs of mollycodling everyone left alive for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Island Ryhno (23 Apr 2005)

Actually Tom, they factor in your age, weight and heartrate in some complex ridiculous formula. Even if you finish up to stage 6, your body wait could be enough to not get you a pass. (Try the special K diet)


----------



## TCBF (23 Apr 2005)

"Actually Tom, they factor in your age, weight and heartrate in some complex ridiculous formula. Even if you finish up to stage 6, your body wait could be enough to not get you a pass. (Try the special K diet)"

Really?

I stand corrected.

Doesn't seem to make any sort of sense, does it?

Tom


----------



## DogOfWar (23 Apr 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Actually Tom, they factor in your age, weight and heartrate in some complex ridiculous formula. Even if you finish up to stage 6, your body wait could be enough to not get you a pass. (Try the special K diet)"
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



yeah the test is an "estimated" vo2 max. Large and lean works against you. If they did an "actual" vo2 max the results would be different.


----------



## Island Ryhno (24 Apr 2005)

Yeah Tom the first time I did I failed and was peed, I got to the end of stage 6, no stops, heartrate was fine and the girl says oooh you missed it by 1 point or some such ridiculous thing. Then she said, if you were 5lbs lighter you would have made it  : So off I go, on special K 3 times a day for week, go back, do the retest and pass with flying colors. Ain't that a kick in the scrotum  8)


----------



## paracowboy (24 Apr 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Also remember that Coffee and Tea (anything with Caffeine) will raise your heart rate, so don't have any for 24 hours prior to the test.


now that right there is a fact! I almost got punted off a course once because, prior to the fitness test (yeah... : ), I had my usual extra-large triple-triple/smoke/dip morning trifecta. (I know, I know! They're drugs, I'm an addict, leave me alone.) Poor little civvy chick about had a coniption! Course WO stepped in, things were settled, but it was a pain in the posterior for everyone concerned.

As for your weight stopping you from enlisting, or staying in, don't worry about it. If you can stand upright, see the sun, and hear thunder, you're a shoe-in. And they can't throw you out anymore, no matter how greasy and obese you may be, or how often you fail the "PT test". If necessary, they'll make you a uniform out of a circus tent.

Not that I'm bitter about this, or anything.


----------



## DrSize (24 Apr 2005)

Yeah Island....same shit happened to me, so I went on a diet of sorts and dropped the 30lbs........The relative VO2Max is not the proper test to use but it is the most feasable and affordable for them.  I was extremely pissed off at how I failed when I did it fine but weighed 290lbs so it totally threw off the formula.......It should be done on a treadmill....set the treadmill to a certain speed and have the heart rate monitored to make sure it does not exceed a certain number and have the applicant run for a certain period of time.

If you weigh over 240lbs it is pretty tough to pass but anyone that weighs under 200lbs will pass no problem


----------



## FITSUMO (25 Apr 2005)

I have done the test( here at civvie job), our gym manager used to do this for the government, on the step test I make it from level 4 to level 7 most times and days I don't have coffee I make it to level 8, I have the grip test ( 75 right 72 left) and have no worries on the PU and SU ( for 19)..........My fitness is good( and I am still really working on it, HARD), I am still S&(^ing my pants over the med, at 240 my BMI is like 35, which makes me "grossly obese" and "unhealthy" even though I am in better shape now than I have ever been...... Will the Med tech burn me on this....................I know this worry is not going to help the blood pressure....

cheers


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (25 Apr 2005)

I'm 5'11" and 180 lbs I can run the 2.4 km in 12 minutes even 11:30 on a good day I am scared out of my mind I can do unlimited push ups and seat-up. but the step test is what worries me. Should it? am I unnecessarily scaring myself or should I start hitting the track more often?


----------



## COBRA-6 (25 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> And they can't throw you out anymore, no matter how greasy and obese you may be, or how often you fail the "PT test". If necessary, they'll make you a uniform out of a circus tent.



hahahahahahahaha!!!! It's funny cause it's true... CADPAT muumuus, coming soon from CTS...


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> As for your weight stopping you from enlisting, or staying in, don't worry about it. If you can stand upright, see the sun, and hear thunder, you're a shoe-in. And they can't throw you out anymore, no matter how greasy and obese you may be, or how often you fail the "PT test".



We can pass the PT test Paracowboy. Not everyone who is over 200 pounds is a fatass. We're saying that the step test is not a fair test because of the equation used. People that can run the 2.4  in well under the time regularly fail the step test.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Not everyone who is over 200 pounds is a fatass.


yeah, I know. I weigh well over 200 myself. It's a slam at the system, not you. Grow a thicker skin, or you're gonna have a hard time in an organization of alpha males. Read what's written, don't infer. I don't insinuate or play word games. I got a problem with someone, I say so.
Now, stop worrying yourself into a tizzy. I'll be shocked if anything short of a missing limb kept you out of Basic.


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> yeah, I know. I weigh well over 200 myself. It's a slam at the system, not you. Grow a thicker skin, or you're gonna have a hard time in an organization of alpha males. Read what's written, don't infer. I don't insinuate or play word games. I got a problem with someone, I say so.
> Now, stop worrying yourself into a tizzy. I'll be shocked if anything short of a missing limb kept you out of Basic.



Im sorry did I sound like I was whining? Because I was "telling" not asking or whining.  : As for my "thinkness of skin"- I suggest you take your own advice. I wasnt attacking you.


----------



## paracowboy (26 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Im sorry did I sound like I was whining? Because I was "telling" not asking or whining.   : As for my "thinkness of skin"- I suggest you take your own advice. I wasnt attacking you.


group hug, then?



 ;D


----------



## FITSUMO (26 Apr 2005)

I have been reading alot in the forums that most people only do 2 levels of the step test, is this correct?  I have been training( 3x a week with that great music) and I start at level 4 and go to where I have to stop, which at my age is a heart rate of 156( level 7 always sometimes level 8).  

How does your weight affect the numbers when they calculate where you start and where you finish, if you are heavy you would think they would start at a lower level, or am I way off on this thought.  Is there anyone out there that is in their early 30's that has done the test recently, I am curious to see where you started and where you finished.

cheers

a group hug sounds fun, is there alot of that at basic, and I am very suprised to hear that there are alot of alpha males in the forces ;D


----------



## 28Medic (26 Apr 2005)

For all those with blood pressure problems affecting your medical...24 hours is usually not enough to cut your blood pressure significantly enough and can also affect how you perform on the other tests. If you are serious about trying to fix your BP before your physical...cut it out completely a month or more before. If you can manage to cut it out early enough you won't feel the withdrawl affects during the brain parts. That would mean all caffeine, it is in pop, chocolate, tea and there is still caffeine in decaf.
Good Luck...


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> group hug, then?
> 
> 
> 
> ;D



Okay but not while the alpha males are watching LOL


----------



## FITSUMO (28 Apr 2005)

;D ;D  did the interview( went really well), the CFAT( lol, I qualified to everything but what I have been doing as a civvie for the last ten years, the signs are everywhere) and the medical went the best, the med tech noted I was in great shape, and he said that he sees no red flags in my file and he recommends me( or what ever med techs do durning this process).  So at this point I am pumped, now all I have to do is wait, again and again and again( its good practice).  the best part of the med was when I found out my scales at home read heavy( 9lbs heavy)..........So thanks to all that responded, 

cheers


----------



## paracowboy (28 Apr 2005)

so where's my damn hug????
At least a freakin' cookie, or something!!

Man, I give and give. It hurts, and I give more. I get no respect, no affection...I slave all day over a hot keyboard...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> At least a freakin' cookie, or something!!



Sorry I ate all the cookies.

Mmm....cookies..... ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (28 Apr 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Sorry I ate all the cookies.
> 
> Mmm....cookies..... ;D



That's what happens when you leave food in the CP... ya gotta watch the shifty sigs types...


----------



## FITSUMO (29 Apr 2005)

to bloggins, and paracowboy,
how about some fresh outa the oven cookies, a nice cup of coco and a big warm hug, boy eveyone in the CF seems so nice.  Do we get to have camp fires and sing camp songs.

Still waiting for a answer on the step test question, how many levels do most people do? anyone, anyone............


cheers


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Apr 2005)

You do 3 stages, depending on your age, you start at at certain level. I believe that if you are under 30 you start at level 6 and progress. I think, don't quote me on that one.


----------

